# con un dejo de fuerza



## LAERRANTE

Una pareja ha hecho el amor:

_El la aparta con un *dejo* de fuerza_

Lui la allontana con le ultime forze?
Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

Lui, esausto/spossato/stremato, l'allontana/la sposta/ecc.


----------



## 0scar

_El la aparta con un  *dejo* de fuerza [en su voz]..._
_El la aparta suavemente..._

Sin más contexto es dificil saber_._


----------



## honeyheart

¿¿"Con un dejo *de fuerza*"??



LAERRANTE said:


> Lui la allontana con le ultime forze?


Sí, parece que es lo que quiso decir, pero la frase es totalmente errónea.  En todo caso sería "con un resto de fuerza".


----------



## Neuromante

Con un avanzo di forze.
Haciendo una traducción correcta de una frase incorrecta.



La propuesta de Oscar es incorrecta. Si se refiriera a algo relacionado con la voz sería "un dej*e* de fuerza (en la voz)" "Deje" es similar a "tono/intención/acento"


Pd:
_Google malo, google tonto._
A ver repitan conmigo:
_Google..._


----------



## LAERRANTE

Aggiungo più contesto.
Hanno appena concluso l'amplesso.

_Ha quedado transpirada y ahíta sobre él. él la aparta con un dejo de fuerza, logra soplarle
-Me prometiste...
Ella sabe que irá hasta el baño, dejará correr el agua en la bañera, la colmará de espumas, será como el mar ql que sólo pudo acercarse con él de noche [...]_

Grazie!


----------



## 0scar

*deje**.*


*2. *m. *dejo* (‖ modo particular de la voz).

DRAE


----------



## LAERRANTE

Pero si se refiriera a la voz, la coma no tendría que estar antes?
O sea:

Él la aparta*,* con un dejo de fuerza logra soplarle [...]

en cambio de 

Él la aparta con un dejo de fuerza*,* logra soplarle [...]


----------



## 0scar

Él la aparta*,* con un dejo de fuerza logra soplarle... ¿al oído?

¿Te cobran por palabra el contexto?


----------



## Neuromante

Dos "él" seguidos, uno de los cuales sobra. El "ella" que también sobra. Quedar "transpirada" (Vamos a no entrar en lo que significa de verdad) El uso de "ahita" en este contexto. El uso aleatorio de las comas en lugar de los puntos. El colmar el agua en vez de la bañera (A, ese uso aleatorio de las comas)

Y el bolso lleno de lastre...


Yo, te recomendaría; y lo digo en serio, que no intentes buscarle el significado preciso a esa novela, quédate en una aproximación intuitiva. Que es exactamente lo que haría cualquier hispanoparlante.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Hanno appena concluso l'amplesso.

_Ha quedado transpirada y ahíta sobre él. él la aparta con un dejo de fuerza, logra soplarle
-Me prometiste...
Ella sabe que irá hasta el baño, dejará correr el agua en la bañera, la colmará de espumas, será como el mar ql que sólo pudo acercarse con él de noche [...]_



0scar said:


> ¿Te cobran por palabra el contexto?



Scherzo! 

E' che non c'è altro contesto!
Le 16 righe precedenti alla mia citazione sono sulla descrizione del rapporto;in quelle successive la donna va al bagno e fa una lunga doccia.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Neuromante said:


> Dos "él" seguidos, uno de los cuales sobra. El "ella" que también sobra. Quedar "transpirada" (Vamos a no entrar en lo que significa de verdad) El uso de "ahita" en este contexto. El uso aleatorio de las comas en lugar de los puntos. El colmar el agua en vez de la bañera (A, ese uso aleatorio de las comas)
> 
> Y el bolso lleno de lastre...
> 
> 
> Yo, te recomendaría; y lo digo en serio, que no intentes buscarle el significado preciso a esa novela, quédate en una aproximación intuitiva. Que es exactamente lo que haría cualquier hispanoparlante.



L'autrice è molto anarchica (e affascinante), solo che a volte faccio proprio fatica..

Comunque grazie!!


----------



## chlapec

Yo interpreto que lo que quiere decir es aproximadamente lo que has propuesto al inicio: con las pocas fuerzas que le quedan*. A mi me gusta la de Ursu-lab...

*Ella está sobre él, sudorosa (transpirada es esto, ¿no?, o ¿en que piensas, neuromante?)  y exhausta, así que la aparta con un dejo de fuerza y luego blablabla...


----------



## LAERRANTE

chlapec said:


> Yo interpreto que lo que quiere decir es aproximadamente lo que has propuesto al inicio: con las pocas fuerzas que le quedan. A mi me gusta la de Ursu-lab...


----------



## 0scar

LAERRANTE said:


> Hanno appena concluso l'amplesso.
> 
> _Ha quedado transpirada y ahíta sobre él. él la aparta con un dejo de fuerza, logra soplarle_
> _-Me prometiste..._
> .


 
Así no tiene sentido, debería decir "Él la aparta y con un dejo de fuerza logra soplarle:" o "Él la aparta con un [último] dejo de fuerza y logra soplarle:"


----------



## Neuromante

chlapec said:


> Yo interpreto que lo que quiere decir es aproximadamente lo que has propuesto al inicio: con las pocas fuerzas que le quedan*. A mi me gusta la de Ursu-lab...
> 
> *Ella está sobre él, sudorosa (transpirada es esto, ¿no?, o ¿en que piensas, neuromante?)  y exhausta, así que la aparta con un dejo de fuerza y luego blablabla...



No se puede estar "transpirado", se puede estar "transpirando"

Algo"transpirado" es algo que ha sido sudado, que ha pasado por los poros: El sudor, para entendernos, ha sido transpirado.


----------

